# Snowboard dampening?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

does how "damp" a snowboard is affect how it will ride in choppy powder? because when i ride in choppy powder my knees start really hurtining, will getting a damp board help with this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

snowboard damping refers to high speed vibrations not huge its like in tracked pow. A stiffer board will help smooth out choppy pow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's going to help absorb micro vibrations which go right to your feet and on upward into your knees. Sounds more like you're locking your knees up instead of bending with the force of the pow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's going to help absorb micro vibrations which go right to your feet and on upward into your knees. Sounds more like you're locking your knees up instead of bending with the force of the pow.


 I doubt hes "locking his knees" when hes riding through choppy pow because that would make it impossible to balance I think he just wants to make riding through choppy pow less tiring.

think of you riding at high speeds as a damped driven harmonic oscillator (can be solved by ordinary differential equations) this means that there is a force driving the oscillatory motion (vibrations) a damping constant (something resisting the driving force) and then theres the normal frequency associated with the system (the frequency that if you were to drive at the amplitude of the wave would just keep adding (think of spinning a jump rope the only way you can keep it going is by swinging your arm at the normal frequency of the jump rope system)) every system of a board / rider will have a damping term because there is something there resisting the driver, all a dampening system does is increase the damping coefficient. It turns out that the natural frequency of the system is dynamic (which means it changes with how you ride (basically because you and the board are not perfectly rigid you dont have a single normal frequency so will never experience vibrations building on your natural frequency)), but what increasing the damping constant does is just take more energy away from each oscillation which leaves you with a smoother ride. So a board with a damping system (larger damping coefficient) will damp more energy out of you riding through choppy pow but since the force's acting on you when you do charge through some tracked down pow are so large the difference between a board with a damping system and without will be unnoticeable.

to make riding though choppy pow less tiring you want a deck that is going transfer more of your momentum over the lump of pow rather than down into it. if you have a flexy board a larger component of your momentum will be directed downward for a longer period of time because your board will bend before it starts to "float" over the lump of pow. The longer your momentum tis directed not over the lump of powder the more momentum you lose which means more stress is put on your body (because of conservation of energy the energy from you not floating of the lump of pow will have to go some where and it turns out that it gets transferred into you via you obsorbing the impact). This all translates to you need a stiffer deck that will flex less when you come uppon some choppy pow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

thank you guys, big help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

haha horay for physics


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

As great as it sounds using physics and big terms to explain something it all comes down to the body. If you're charging pow on a stiffer board, especially choppy pow whether it's heavy mashed potato style or even pushed around light stuff you get the whump factor. The nose hits it and bounces off it still sending vibrations upward into your body.

You need to use the knee flexation to absorb it. Think of it like riding moguls you don't go into it charging and expect the board to just hit the mogul and ping off it, you have to bend the knees and pump the bump keeping it going. Doesn't matter how stiff of a board you have with all the dampening agents in the world it's more knee motion than anything that's going to get you through choppy snow.

If you really want a board that's going to get you through it get something with either Pow Rocker or that is more powder specific with reverse camber. You're no longer fighting the loading and unloading of the camber and with the nose being elevated more it will help you to roll over the top of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> As great as it sounds using physics and big terms to explain something it all comes down to the body. If you're charging pow on a stiffer board, especially choppy pow whether it's heavy mashed potato style or even pushed around light stuff you get the whump factor. The nose hits it and bounces off it still sending vibrations upward into your body.
> 
> You need to use the knee flexation to absorb it. Think of it like riding moguls you don't go into it charging and expect the board to just hit the mogul and ping off it, you have to bend the knees and pump the bump keeping it going. Doesn't matter how stiff of a board you have with all the dampening agents in the world it's more knee motion than anything that's going to get you through choppy snow.
> 
> If you really want a board that's going to get you through it get something with either Pow Rocker or that is more powder specific with reverse camber. You're no longer fighting the loading and unloading of the camber and with the nose being elevated more it will help you to roll over the top of it.


Actually physics has the ability to describe any system in motion (which means you could technically derive chemistry if quantum mechanics was complete (it would just suck a lot (you would have to use Feynmann diagrams which get complicated very fast)). What I explained earlier is what happens to the board and why riding a softer board will make riding through choppy pow more tiring. When you ride something like choppy pow you obviously have to absorb the impact from the chop, and you also have to at least somewhat plan you line for an area of less chop. 

Your knees are the best damping system there is, they have the ability to actively adapt to conditions and absorb crazy amounts of energy. I was assuming that who ever is riding has the common sense to understand that you have to use your body to absorb the larger impacts. 

What I was trying to explain earlier is what I thought the question was asking, which is more or less how can I make riding choppy pow less tiring. 

If you are riding moguls a stiffer deck will help too, because (same argument as before) when you land the divot of a mougle your energy will be transfered form going into the divot to the path of lest resistance (aka hopefully where you want to be going) quicker which means there is less time for the kinetic energy (energy of motion) to be transfered into you in the form of you absorbing the impact with your body, which intern translates to you having to absorb less energy which means you don't get as tired.



Also I asked google and flexation isn't a word.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Flexation isn't a recognized word doesn't mean it doesn't exist. It's a boot fitting term and riding term. You hear it a lot up here.

Also stiffer decks in moguls not going to do it, you want something shorter and more flexible to bend with it. If you've ever dropped a cornice into a mogul field you'll understand this added benefit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

ok so obviously there is a limit to how stiff you want a deck to ride something like moguls, and a shorter deck will ride them better because you can more easily power it to where yo u need it to be. but from personal experience my arbor draft rides moguls better than my k2 www (they are the same length) because its stiffer.

Also for a word to technically be an english word it has to be in the oxford english dictionary, so flexation isnt an "official" word.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

A word has to be recognized x number of times before it will be put into a dictionary. I understand that you value your education and all but you don't know shit. When blogs came out it was an unrecognized word for so long till enough people started using it. Same thing goes on with flexation I doubt you know many boot fitters, but it's a common term amongst us to describe stance alignment and flex points in a boot. Pretty similar to the word flexion actually.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

hmmmmmmm maybe, but I've hung out at skate/snow shops for a large chunk of my life and have not heard flexation. not saying that it isn't something that isn't used in your area, but using the fact that the word "blog" wasn't in the oxford dictionary doesn't stand up very well. I will support this by pointing out that the word blog WAS MADE UP by a company to name a product, and people who were in on this new internet phenomena attached meaning the words new meaning. Its not like they just made up a new word. Flexation is a modification of the word flex, and the suffix ation that means something is in action, so flexation could mean the act of flexing, however I do not see a specific use for this word where another more formal form of the word flex could be used. Personally I think all of you boot fitters just made up this word because you wanted to make yourself appear to know your shit when your making a sales pitch about a certain boot. If you find me a legit internet boot description that says this boot has soft flexation, or something similar instead of it saying this boot has a soft flex I will accept the word flexation.

This is my point they put tons of other modified words in the dictionary, like articulation. there just it isn't linguistically correct to put the suffix ation behind flex.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You just can't let it rest. You have some hard on to try and prove you're some fucking genious? I'll just say it now from reading stuff you've answered you don't know shit but try to make it out like you do. Quit while you're ahead.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You just can't let it rest. You have some hard on to try and prove you're some fucking genious? I'll just say it now from reading stuff you've answered you don't know shit but try to make it out like you do. Quit while you're ahead.


haha awesome comeback. your probably one of those dudes who didnt go to college because its a big "scam" and they cant teach you any thing you dont already know.

you probably also think that there is no way we could have evolved from proteins and amino acids, or that the earth is only a few million years old. w/e dude live in your ignorance.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

root beer is made from beer


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

keabler said:


> you probably also think that there is no way we could have evolved from proteins and amino acids, or that the earth is only a few million years old. w/e dude live in your ignorance.


While I'll let you two carry on, I will state you've got the wrong state of mind with that statement. The evolution theories are indeed, theories at best, not facts. So saying someone is ignorant because they believe in something else contrast to theories that are not even 200 years old yet or theories in general is actually ironically, making you ignorant. However I believe you said that out of whim of hasty reply instead of thinking that through 

Theories are what they are, which is not facts. Personally I don't believe in the whole humans evolved from that crap and big bang just happened either, not to say evolution for species isn't possible without getting into details. Point being make sure you know what is what, continue on


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Just a word of advice. Don't argue with BA about anything snowboarding related or you _will_ get


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

keabler said:


> haha awesome comeback. your probably one of those dudes who didnt go to college because its a big "scam" and they cant teach you any thing you dont already know.


"your probably" is you're. While I see plenty of grammatical errors on these forums, I only point this out to you because you appear damn well educated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> While I'll let you two carry on, I will state you've got the wrong state of mind with that statement. The evolution theories are indeed, theories at best, not facts. So saying someone is ignorant because they believe in something else contrast to theories that are not even 200 years old yet or theories in general is actually ironically, making you ignorant. However I believe you said that out of whim of hasty reply instead of thinking that through
> 
> Theories are what they are, which is not facts. Personally I don't believe in the whole humans evolved from that crap and big bang just happened either, not to say evolution for species isn't possible without getting into details. Point being make sure you know what is what, continue on


I didn't take his post as that, definitive. Simply saying there are other possibiilities. Anyways this is not my fight. On a lighter note, glad to see the Snowboardin2137 threads are dying down.....Oh wait this is his thread

"you probably also think that there is *no way we could have* evolved from proteins and amino acids, or that the earth is only a few million years old. w/e dude live in your ignorance."


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

keabler said:


> haha awesome comeback. your probably one of those dudes who didnt go to college because its a big "scam" and they cant teach you any thing you dont already know.
> 
> you probably also think that there is no way we could have evolved from proteins and amino acids, or that the earth is only a few million years old. w/e dude live in your ignorance.


It's _you're_


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

keabler said:


> haha awesome comeback. your probably one of those dudes who didnt go to college because its a big "scam" and they cant teach you any thing you dont already know.
> 
> you probably also think that there is no way we could have evolved from proteins and amino acids, or that the earth is only a few million years old. w/e dude live in your ignorance.


It's the THEORY of evolution. Hence the word THEORY, Doesn't make it a fact. Trying to bash someone on his own beliefs is like me bashing you for believing a theory for a fact, Childish and ignorant. Stop coming off like a stuck up prep-boy and relax.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Proteins ARE amino acids, dipshits. :dunno:

And the generally excepted theory of evolution, which coincidentally is technically not a theory because it can't realistically be reproduced, is something called the RNA world. This holds emergence and natural selection favored the initial random formation of complex catalytic RNA molecules that eventually carried out self-replication, catalyzed chemical reactions (aka Ribozymes), and stored genetic information. The first Ribozyme was a self-excising intron found in the ribosomal RNA of the ciliated protozoa Tetrahymena thermophila by Thomas R. Cech who would later win the Nobel Prize for his findings and the subsequent rise and acceptance of the RNA world 'theory.' The first cells are thought to have possibly formed from lipids forming around these RNA molecules on a charged clay substrate. As it stands, the general consensus of biologists also holds we didn't evolve from 'proteins and amino acids'.

Put that in your fucking pipe and smoke it.

That being said, Mr. Physics-is-Phun, I don't know shit about snowboards compared to BA or a number of people on this board. It's called real-world experience. BA's got more than me and you combined, accept it.

Now, stop the damn sissy fight. :cheeky4:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

my car runs on farts


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Method said:


> It's the THEORY of evolution. Hence the word THEORY, Doesn't make it a fact. Trying to bash someone on his own beliefs is like me bashing you for believing a theory for a fact, Childish and ignorant. Stop coming off like a stuck up prep-boy and relax.


ok so i now agree with munkyspunk because evolution technically isnt a theory


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Proteins ARE amino acids, dipshits. :dunno:
> 
> And the generally excepted theory of evolution, which coincidentally is technically not a theory because it can't realistically be reproduced, is something called the RNA world. This holds emergence and natural selection favored the initial random formation of complex catalytic RNA molecules that eventually carried out self-replication, catalyzed chemical reactions (aka Ribozymes), and stored genetic information. The first Ribozyme was a self-excising intron found in the ribosomal RNA of the ciliated protozoa Tetrahymena thermophila by Thomas R. Cech who would later win the Nobel Prize for his findings and the subsequent rise and acceptance of the RNA world 'theory.' The first cells are thought to have possibly formed from lipids forming around these RNA molecules on a charged clay substrate. As it stands, the general consensus of biologists also holds we didn't evolve from 'proteins and amino acids'.
> 
> ...


sorry dude, i should have said the presence of simple inorganic and organic compounds + energy lead to the formation of simple organic compounds (i.e. sugars, amino acids, purines, and pyrimidines) i was refering to just the possibility of forming simple organic compounds out of what would have been abundant on a young earth.

I'm not calling you a dick but does real world experience also "evolve" you into being a dick, which is the only reason this went on for as long as it did. cuz if so maybe I need to wait for the dick side of my personality to go up before i can fully under stand BA


shit i'll admit that since evolution cant be reproduced so it technically isnt a theory but saying that evolution is invalid because ppl call it a theory is wrong because scientific theories are much more meaningful. (such as the special theory of relativity)


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

I had no idea snowboard dampening came with such a firey debate.

PS. I don't give a hoot if 'firey' is not a 'real' word. Oxford can blow themselves.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

rofl. look at what this thread started.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> my car runs on farts


Where can I get one?


keabler said:


> shit i'll admit that since evolution cant be reproduced so it technically isnt a theory but saying that evolution is invalid because ppl call it a theory is wrong because scientific theories are much more meaningful. (such as the special theory of relativity)


Evolution isn't wrong. Just because it can't be reproduced globally because we don't have a spare planet and 4 billion years doesn't make it invalid. Microevolution happens right before our eyes, you call it antibiotic resistance.
The whole 'it's not a theory' argument is based on semantics. It's got nothing to do with validity.


jardo56 said:


> I had no idea snowboard dampening came with such a firey debate.
> 
> PS. I don't give a hoot if 'firey' is not a 'real' word. Oxford can blow themselves.


Fiery is a word. And I wish I could blow myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Where can I get one?
> Evolution isn't wrong. Just because it can't be reproduced globally because we don't have a spare planet and 4 billion years doesn't make it invalid. Microevolution happens right before our eyes, you call it antibiotic resistance.
> The whole 'it's not a theory' argument is based on semantics. It's got nothing to do with validity.
> Fiery is a word. And I wish I could blow myself.


yeah it is sematics but i was just owning up to the fact that you are right. because i was paying attention to excruciation detail b4.

I didnt say evolution is wrong ... we dont have a complete model for evolution but the general idea definitely is correct.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

hahah, hey guys i know you all hate me, but i thought i would just add this, SNOWBOARD DAMEPENING IS ALOT MORE COMPLICATED THAN I THOUGHT, AND EVOLUTION IS A THEORY, BECAUSE IT ISNT PROVEN. THEREFORE IT CANT BE A FACT AND IS A THEORY,BELIEVE IT OR NOT, ITS A THEORY,


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you have nothing better to do than smoke crack and post on a forum?


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

snowboardin2137 said:


> hahah, hey guys i know you all hate me, but i thought i would just add this, SNOWBOARD DAMEPENING IS ALOT MORE COMPLICATED THAN I THOUGHT, AND EVOLUTION IS A THEORY, BECAUSE IT ISNT PROVEN. THEREFORE IT CANT BE A FACT AND IS A THEORY,BELIEVE IT OR NOT, ITS A THEORY,


a little kid is trying to teach us about theories?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

snowboardin2137 said:


> hahah, hey guys i know you all hate me, but i thought i would just add this, SNOWBOARD DAMEPENING IS ALOT MORE COMPLICATED THAN I THOUGHT, AND EVOLUTION IS A THEORY, BECAUSE IT ISNT PROVEN. THEREFORE IT CANT BE A FACT AND IS A THEORY,BELIEVE IT OR NOT, ITS A THEORY,


there is nothing truthful pertaining to evolution and or theories in this post


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the sun is green because it looks like yellow


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> the sun is green because it looks like yellow


like our blood, or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

snowboard dampening was created on the sixth day by the invisible sky wizard...


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

keabler said:


> hmmmmmmm maybe, but I've hung out at skate/snow shops for a large chunk of my life and have not heard flexation.


You haven't heard it before? Damn man try and keep up.


> however I do not see a specific use for this word where another more formal form of the word flex could be used.


Good for you.



> Personally I think all of you boot fitters just made up this word because you wanted to make yourself appear to know your shit when your making a sales pitch about a certain boot.


You don't know shit.


> If you find me a legit internet boot description that says this boot has soft flexation, or something similar instead of it saying this boot has a soft flex I will accept the word flexation.


He doesn't have to.



> there just it isn't linguistically correct to put the suffix ation behind flex.


Bad grammar Mr. Oxford.

Looks like you're trying too hard to be smarter than you are. All technical like from a text book, yet you make the simplest grammatical errors. You sure you're not just copy and pasting shit from the internet?:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

hoboken said:


> You haven't heard it before? Damn man try and keep up.
> 
> Good for you.
> 
> ...


I'm just super lazy. haha


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

red said:


> snowboard dampening was created on the sixth day by the invisible sky wizard...


You don't know shit either. It was created by The Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Crucifier Crucifies!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

shiners hospital for childen. helping kids defy the odds.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> You don't know shit either. It was created by The Flying Spaghetti Monster.


Ooh I love spaghetti.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> And the generally *excepted* theory of evolution...


you mean *ACCEPTED*, dumbass!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!1!!1111eleven









ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit dude got pwned by a homophone. haha just joshin  .



This message brought to you by


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah shit. You DID get me. And that kind of crap usually pisses me off. The differences between - your you're then than their there they're its it's pair pear. D'OH!! I did get ownt!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shut the fuck up Danny Tanner and go give Kimmy Gibbler a cleveland steamer for me!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

That flying spaghetti man is one funky piece of shit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I hear he only craps out bad movie titles!


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

loL @ this thread and esp. captain physics dork
anyway, 'damp" boards are boards that ride better the faster you go, you are able to stand on them and let them do more of the work, they are generally stiffer and heavier because of the materials used to dampen

they do not making riding moguls easier, but they may decrease leg fatigue over the course of the day
another issue is there is no way to measure how damp a board is, so if for example you made a topic 'what is the most damp board" you won't get any real info, just opinion and marketing gobledegook like you get in every other what is the best...... thread


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)




----------

